# Need a quick fix on a wood duck mount



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey our fish and wildlife club @ MSU is setting up a booth this friday for an event and want to put some cool things out to display, and we found an old pheasant mount in storage, but the skin around the neck area is cracked and showing a very large gap, I though about just superglueing it back together but not sure if that would work any ideas.The tail is also broke off but i think i have that fiqured out, but ideas on that would be good to. The body is made of cotton or something and wrapped with string.


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

sorry meant to say phesant in the thread title. Was thinking one thing and typing another


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Hot glue is much more forgiving than superglue and will do an adequate job.


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

hit up the hotglue gun today and it worked great


----------

